# Hmmm a cheap sump idea



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/grd/1477890192.html

Just found this on Craigslist

$20 for 55gal.  

Cheapest (I think) high volume unit to be used as a sump. Pack it up with biomass in 1-3 drums and I don't think you'll ever have any ammonia/nitrite problems ever.  Just an idea.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

store for cheap gasoline!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

great for placing under a dock or anything in the water


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> store for cheap gasoline!


Uh.. black metal drums are for petrol and are designed to handle the petrol. Blue and white plastic drums are known for being used for industrial food storing of say pickles and such. By cleaning out the plastic drum with bleach and vineger it is useable for a sump. Generally anything food grade is safe for use after it's cleaned up.

Thus why 55 plastic drums are used for aquaponics and if you check the backs of some fish stores you'll see blue 55 drums because any food grade is safe for humans and if it's safe for humans it's safe for fish as well. BigAl's NY has IIRC 2-3 55 gal drums in the back room.

Normally the cheaper the drums means you need a little cleaning in them. New 55 drums is like $65-70 IIRC.


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

Those would also be great for water storage if you wanted to age/pretreat your aquarium water.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

It's kind of a b*tch to cut the top open though.
I use one of these to age my water. I also bought this caster set attached to a round frame from Princess Auto to help me move it around.


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

gucci17 said:


> It's kind of a b*tch to cut the top open though.
> I use one of these to age my water. I also bought this caster set attached to a round frame from Princess Auto to help me move it around.


What diameter are the bungholes in these things? Big enough to fit a Mag pump inide? Good call on the caster set!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Bungholes.. LOL

Those are awesome to have around... Great for docks for sure tom!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> It's kind of a b*tch to cut the top open though.
> I use one of these to age my water. I also bought this caster set attached to a round frame from Princess Auto to help me move it around.


I have heard of people using a circular saw or bandsaw it.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

*Found some in Brampton in white*

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/bra/grd/1484208504.html

$10 in brampton.


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

For what its worth if you can find someone who works at a meat plant, or a beverage plant you can probobly get your hands on one for free. I work at a meat plant, and $20 is too much. Dont pay that much for one. Most places will baically give them away to staff because the disposal is a liability to them. They would rathr give them away than pay to dispose of them.

Just my thoughts!


----------

